# Not sure what is happening?!?!



## Alebush56

I have been feeling very sick the last 3 weeks. I have been very nauseous, I will eat and will quickly become full, my breasts are tender, headaches, Lower back pain, etc. I took a pregnancy test and it came out negative, but even with the confirmation, I’m just not sure. My mother has asked me multiple times if I am pregnant and is very sure I am, but the test says no. I’m so very confused.....someone help?!


----------



## Aphy

I am sorry you arent feeling well. When was your last period and when is your next period due? If you are in fact pregnant, then it could be that you took the test too early for it to show positive


----------



## noon_child

It's very unlikely, but these could also be ovarian cancer symptoms. It's rare but I know someone who had it aged 19. She is now cancer free as she caught it early. Whatever is going on a doctor is your best bet. It's great that your mother also wants to know what's happening so she can support you


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

noon_child said:


> It's very unlikely, but these could also be ovarian cancer symptoms. It's rare but I know someone who had it aged 19. She is now cancer free as she caught it early. Whatever is going on a doctor is your best bet. It's great that your mother also wants to know what's happening so she can support you

That's not true. I have ovarian cancer. You dont get pregnancy symptoms. Two totally different things. Can you get crazy symptoms with cancer? Yes but not pregnancy specific.


----------



## noon_child

OnErth&InHvn said:


> That's not true. I have ovarian cancer. You dont get pregnancy symptoms. Two totally different things. Can you get crazy symptoms with cancer? Yes but not pregnancy specific.

Maybe they aren't your symptoms but a leaflet I was handed, literally the day I posted my previous reply, mentioned feeling nauseous, full quickly and having back pain all as ovarian cancer symptoms. Yes pregnancy seems a much better fit with some of the other symptoms like breast tenderness, but with a negative pregnancy test I thought I was prudent to get further medical advice.


----------



## HLx

I also know of someone that had ovarian cancer quite young, one of my mums friends, and she had numerous pregnancy symptoms and thought that was the cause, shes okay now of course thankfully but she thought she was pregnant


----------



## PatriciaHold

Perhaps the best solution would be to go to the doctor, since your condition may mean that you clearly have something wrong with your health.


----------

